# Are we back?



## silversaddle1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Who forgot to pay the rent?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank god.

The shakes and sweats had started and was about to start tearing up the house because of withdrawls. :mrgreen:


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2016)

OK

So who is going to be a big boy and own up to pushing the "ban all the membership" button?


----------



## rewalston (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank God We're back online, I was getting skittery as I didn't know who to contact. I wasn't sure if it was the website or me that was cancelled. Definitely had some issue dealing with withdrawals.

Rusty


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 10, 2016)

Just a reminder:

Hosting the forum is not free!

A forum this large asks for a dedicated hosting plan which is CPU hungry and expensive. 

Along the years, some generous members helped to cover the expenses via donations. 
But now you can also choose for a membership which has many advantages! 

If you missed the GRF during it's absence, perhaps you should consider supporting it financially
through membership or with a donation. 8) 

Just saying.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 10, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Thank god.
> 
> The shakes and sweats had started and was about to start tearing up the house because of withdrawls. :mrgreen:



:lol: :lol: :lol: I was just about ready to call a shrink (Dr Phil) before my anxiety & depression slipped into thoughts of suicide &/or going out to commit mass murder :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 10, 2016)

All I can say is WOOOHOOOOO!!!! 

I didn't get the boot!!


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 10, 2016)

I use to do the same thing on my old rig at 4-5am in the morning.
Every one would be dancing away oblivious to the economic necessity of dragging several ton's of equipment to some lonely and desolate spot.
So surprise surprise the Generator's would run out of fuel and every thing would go quiet.
I would then get the cutest girls we had to go around with hat's"Money for Petrol" .
No one ever wondered how we managed to drive the fifty miles to the nearest 24hr garage and back with in ten minute's.
But no one cared as long as the tunes came back on. :lol: 
Is there a way to down load a searchable mirror image of the site,you know just in case the hole world go's down and we find our self's isolated again.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 10, 2016)

I would like to hear what happened, it is interesting to see the reaction of so many members who have made GRF a routine daily event. 

I do know that NOxx has moved around a bit in recent months for work and quite possibly this was just an issue of an invoice not delivered to the proper address but we shall see. It does drive home the fact that this forum operates at a cost and donations or subscribed memberships do help. 

What is more of a concern would be the forum being hacked and somehow incompacitated. It will be interesting to hear the details.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2016)

4metals said:


> What is more of a concern would be the forum being hacked and somehow *incompacitated.* It will be interesting to hear the details.



Is that a technical refining term to which my knowledge is hitherto restricted?


----------



## 4metals (Oct 10, 2016)

Incompacitated = incapacitated when typing on an iPhone. Even the spell checker is crying foul on this one!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 10, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> I use to do the same thing on my old rig at 4-5am in the morning.
> Every one would be dancing away oblivious to the economic necessity of dragging several ton's of equipment to some lonely and desolate spot.
> So surprise surprise the Generator's would run out of fuel and every thing would go quiet.
> I would then get the cutest girls we had to go around with hat's"Money for Petrol" .
> ...


You did that intentionally? :roll: That says a lot.  

Dave


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 10, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > I use to do the same thing on my old rig at 4-5am in the morning.
> ...


If you where ever a member of the U.K. Rave scene in the 90's you would have recognized an old tradition.
We use to preform for donation's.
One Tribe was one of the nicest Free Party crews in the country.
If you left it until the next day every one would be broke and long gone to there bed's.
Asking for money to keep the generators running was the way we could keep it all going.
People will use you indefinitely if you let them,There only thanks if left to them self's tends to be why have you stopped servicing my need's for free?along with anger and aggression to having lost some thing they have an entitlement to.
the trick is to remind them how valuable your service is , in the nicest way possible.  
Yes we did have the fore sight to have a fuel dump near by,but if we have already burnt through twenty gallons of gas ,why should we brake out our reserves with out a little bit of help from thous who where having the time of there life's.We would have been working nonstop for days to get every thing ready and running and have an other two day work cleaning up after every one.
Hard work but best of days.
Hope you are doing well.
Regards
Justin


----------

